# Concentrates



## Jakes147 (5/6/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (5/6/18)

Now we are talking! Happy mixing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/18)

Have fun. Don't say you were never warned about the rabbit hole.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (5/6/18)

quite the DIY arsenal! Enjoy Mate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakes147 (5/6/18)

Great prices from the flavour mill on Friday ex. 10ml tfa dragon fruit at R7.50.

Bought more than 600ml of concentrate for R570.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/18)

Jakes147 said:


> Great prices from the flavour mill on Friday ex. 10ml tfa dragon fruit at R7.50.
> 
> Bought more than 600ml of concentrate for R570.



I must admit that I also took advantage of The Flavour Mill's amazing sale.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (6/6/18)

Happy Mixing


----------

